# LFTB



## Matt24324

Had a group of about 10 woodies come in a few mins after shooting light, held off hoping some mallards would be in shortly after...no luck. Did not hear many shots.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillBuster

My son, dad and I hunted a wood duck beaver pond both days. Before the season I was watching 100-200 woodies using it. We only saw a handful of woodies each day. They were just simply gone, it blew me away. We shot 4 mallards opener and 3 mallards/1woodie today. Should of had more on opener if shooting was better. Overall a great hunting experience with my dad and son! My 11 year old boy took a couple mallards cupping and committed so he’s hooked!


----------



## andyotto

BillBuster said:


> My son, dad and I hunted a wood duck beaver pond both days. Before the season I was watching 100-200 woodies using it. We only saw a handful of woodies each day. They were just simply gone, it blew me away. We shot 4 mallards opener and 3 mallards/1woodie today. Should of had more on opener if shooting was better. Overall a great hunting experience with my dad and son! My 11 year old boy took a couple mallards cupping and committed so he’s hooked!


We had 50 or so woodies working a local pond as recently as Tuesday. Very few this weekend. It’s like they bugged out on last Friday’s wind.


----------



## jrv

Went out this evening with my 6 and 8 year old. My boy can’t sit still longer than 2 mins... wasn’t expecting much but we did manage one nice one.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

NbyNW said:


> Live from the blind, anyone else out?
> 
> Woke up early at 4 am. Got here at 530, another guy pulled in two minutes later and left. Little wind, enough to move the decoys, and chilly.
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope the opener is a good one!


We ended up with 15 on Saturday between 2 groups. No early shots. About the usual amount of birds. Got checked by 3(!) friendly COs. Houghton Lake area.


----------



## population control

Left my old faithful beaver pond for the first time in 14 seasons and hunted in a new area with a friend in his neck of the woods for middle opener. 
Had a great time. Full limit of mallard and geese the first morning and limits of mallards the second morning. 
I’m still wondering what went on in the beaver pond opening though.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

I attended my first middle zone opener as a guest. I was told to plan on departing at midnight to secure our spot. My friend was getting ancy so we left at 9pm. About 3am a group setup to close for my comfort. About 5am a group setup between us, many words were exchanged between the 3 groups. 15 min before shooting light another boat came to join those guys. Again some words were tossed out. We had shot raining down on us, sky busting everywhere. The CO couldn't believe that we hadn't fired a shot. He said "Oh, you're not sky busters?" Nice guy. I fired 1 shot, my buddies each fired 2. We spent a total of 15 hours on the boat, 9pm Friday night to noon on Saturday.

I guess, I'm spoiled by where we typically hunt.


----------



## andyotto

FISHMANMARK said:


> I attended my first middle zone opener as a guest. I was told to plan on departing at midnight to secure our spot. My friend was getting ancy so we left at 9pm. About 3am a group setup to close for my comfort. About 5am a group setup between us, many words were exchanged between the 3 groups. 15 min before shooting light another boat came to join those guys. Again some words were tossed out. We had shot raining down on us, sky busting everywhere. The CO couldn't believe that we hadn't fired a shot. He said "Oh, you're not sky busters?" Nice guy. I fired 1 shot, my buddies each fired 2. We spent a total of 15 hours on the boat, 9pm Friday night to noon on Saturday.
> 
> I guess, I'm spoiled by where we typically hunt.


Sounds like you were on Tawas Lake (could be any number of places like that). Typical of an opener there. I try to avoid it like the plague opening morning despite owning a chunk of property there. We opt for local ponds that morning. About every ten years or so I'll hunt the opener there then remember why I don't Lol.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

andyotto said:


> Sounds like you were on Tawas Lake (could be any number of places like that). Typical of an opener there. I try to avoid it like the plague opening morning despite owning a chunk of property there. We opt for local ponds that morning. About every ten years or so I'll hunt the opener there then remember why I don't Lol.


Without even giving a hint of where I was, you nailed it. LMAO


----------



## lefty421

Saturday morning, me and the 14 yo set up on a small beaver pond that I thought for sure, we would have to ourselves.... NOPE. About 20 minutes before shooting time, some other hunters drove by us and setup on the other end of the beaver pond. Pretty slow morning. We only managed a single hen woodie.

Got WET, really WET. beaver ponds can be MUCH deeper than they appear. did not bring anything to change into either. Made for a slow and cold middle zone opener.


----------



## BumpRacerX

We had a bit of a verbal exchange Saturday morning with another group. Both parties actions were not admirable to say the least. I don't respond well to having a shotgun shaken at me while being called a f'ing flatlander.

1.) You want to discuss something thats fine. No yelling and put the gun down.

2.). No flatlander stuff. Your ignorance is showing through. And by the way...I live here and own property on the body of water we're on. But no one owns this stretch. It's public and we share it together.

Yeah. Come to find out I exchanged words with my wife's co-workers husband. Good times.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

It outta be interesting at the Christmas party this year. LOL The main reason I quit hunting Martiny chain of lakes was all these reasons. And after 5 years we had only gotten 2 wood ducks and one almost killed my partners dog and him by them getting stuck in the mud. Steve


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Sampsons_owner said:


> It outta be interesting at the Christmas party this year. LOL The main reason I quit hunting Martiny chain of lakes was all these reasons. And after 5 years we had only gotten 2 wood ducks and one almost killed my partners dog and him by them getting stuck in the mud. Steve


They outta have a big bass tournament on martiny with good payout to attract people opening weekend be epic. Need a boxing ring at launch


----------



## Sampsons_owner

OMG that is a great idea. When we launch at 4 am or earlier I would stay with the boat and he would go park. It would take a half hour to walk back to the ramp he had to park so far down the road. Steve


----------



## Jerry Lamb

DEDGOOSE said:


> They outta have a big bass tournament on martiny with good payout to attract people opening weekend be epic. Need a boxing ring at launch


What’s this “they” stuff? Take the lead! You do it!
And yes, with a film crew you would have a good chance of striking internet gold, scored with Circus Calliope and Benny Hill theme music.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Sampsons_owner said:


> It outta be interesting at the Christmas party this year. LOL The main reason I quit hunting Martiny chain of lakes was all these reasons. And after 5 years we had only gotten 2 wood ducks and one almost killed my partners dog and him by them getting stuck in the mud. Steve


I called and left him a voicemail today in an attempt to mend fences. Ball is in his court now. He can either reciprocate. Or we blow up his honey hole next year. I'd prefer to do some hunting with the guy, but have zero problem floating multiple crews through there and blowing it up opening morning.

My kids are already salivating as dad wouldn't let them hunt this spot during the youth hunt this year. Next year they can pull limits out of it both days. 

People that think they own public land suck.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"Why are we hiking in half a mile to hunt a pot hole that might hold six ducks?"

"Because no one else will"


----------



## Divers Down

andyotto said:


> Things are a little slow right now so Joey is doing a little bass hunting.
> View attachment 439829


Blast and cast! Cool pic!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"Yeah. Come to find out I exchanged words with my wife's co-workers husband. Good times."


So I take a guy out fishing on Lake Michigan. It's the last weekend of duck season but the weather is too nice for duck hunting. But being no one's fool I throw the BPS in the case under the seat and put a box of 2's in the gear bag.

We're out on the big pond and the piers are covered with hunters, the layout guys are from 6' to the horizon, and no one's shooting. The divers aren't moving and the mallards are landing in the middle of no where as they know the bit. We troll right through a group and they have to swerve to miss my planer boards, as a trolling boat is not a threat. Lightbulb!

Buddy says "I sure do wish I had brought a shot gun". I hand the case to him, as has he shoots an Ithaca the BPS is a natural. We roll a big 180, and as we get close slam it in reverse to kill momentum, then kill the motor, and we stop, he chambers a round and when the ducks jump he smokes a nice drake.










Many months later he was talking with a guy at work, and the guy mentioned he tried layout hunting on Lake Michigan the year before. Last weekend of season. The only guys shooting were some low life sob's rolling up on the mallards while trolling, like that was legal.

(It is, and we got three lakers and a steelhead too).


----------



## bombcast

Far Beyond Driven said:


> "Yeah. Come to find out I exchanged words with my wife's co-workers husband. Good times."
> 
> 
> So I take a guy out fishing on Lake Michigan. It's the last weekend of duck season but the weather is too nice for duck hunting. But being no one's fool I throw the BPS in the case under the seat and put a box of 2's in the gear bag.
> 
> We're out on the big pond and the piers are covered with hunters, the layout guys are from 6' to the horizon, and no one's shooting. The divers aren't moving and the mallards are landing in the middle of no where as they know the bit. We troll right through a group and they have to swerve to miss my planer boards, as a trolling boat is not a threat. Lightbulb!
> 
> Buddy says "I sure do wish I had brought a shot gun". I hand the case to him, as has he shoots an Ithaca the BPS is a natural. We roll a big 180, and as we get close slam it in reverse to kill momentum, then kill the motor, and we stop, he chambers a round and when the ducks jump he smokes a nice drake.
> 
> View attachment 441481
> 
> 
> Many months later he was talking with a guy at work, and the guy mentioned he tried layout hunting on Lake Michigan the year before. Last weekend of season. The only guys shooting were some low life sob's rolling up on the mallards while trolling, like that was legal.
> 
> (It is, and we got three lakers and a steelhead too).


too funny. I remember that day. We drifted out in 150' of water working on suntans with the graph full of fish, and not a lick of tackle aboard. Only bird in gun range was a drake harli that strafed us, three dudes and not one safety was even touched.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Fish will hit spawn bags under a big rubber core sinker. They seem to like to hit just as you shoot 3" of wing tip off a stud drake long tail. Two hours without a bite, then just as you need to motor up and chase the bait runner starts spinning like mad...


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

Getting ready to head out for the south zone opener, sitting on a flooded radish/rye cover crop feild a few birds have been working, good luck everyone


----------



## quack&honk

Got my limit already

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpRacerX

One lone Wood Duck this morning. 

And yes those are my tennis shoes. Not a fan of wearing the waders when I'm float hunting.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

Skunk this morning a few ducks and geese flying around but nothing interested in the dekes


----------



## Divers Down

Nice opener morning despite the cross/head wind. Lost 1 mallard


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Husband got one wood duck. Probably could have had a couple more but my focus was on the dog today. Heading to provide dog power for a tower shoot now and we might give it a try for another duck or two this evening.

On the up side, hunted a public land spot and we had it all to ourselves. That was unexpected.


----------



## Jimbo 09

Not a bad morning. Took our 12 geese and 5/6 on mallards. Left by 9 so we can hit it again in the morning.


----------



## ON ICE

Best opener that I've had in years. 2 person limit consisting of wood ducks and greenwings. Done by 7:30. Mallards were far and few but we never really gave em a chance. We packed up and got out so hopefully be able to hit it tomorrow morning. Only seen a few geese in the air.









Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

We had a pretty great day. Really beat the ducks up good. 30 mallards, 6 shy of our limit. Had 150 come in basically in a big flock and I said no more shooting for 6 ducks and ruin a good field. We also shot 2 pintail, 2 teal, and a stud drake wood duck. 6 geese as well, found one after the picture was taken. 41 bird’s total. Overall it was a great opener and I’m glad some of my closest friends could make it out with me!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Victory cigars are becoming a bit common.


----------



## dinoday

On a public land stream this morning. 
Usually good for woodies this time of year, but so far not a thing.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Doing the PM at FP
Live feed to follow


----------



## dinoday

Ended up skunked.
I had a whole family of river otters hanging around the whole time.
It was pretty cool as I've never seen one before, but it didn't help the ducks to come at all lol


----------



## Outdoor Gal

I was in a woodie spot too and it was really slow. There were a lot in here Thursday. My guess is they're spread out with all the extra water from Friday. Only saw a handful flying today and nothing came close. Turned out we were hiding beneath a tree a raccoon had taken shelter in though. Lol.

My nephew is becoming quite the jump shooter. He salvaged the day with two wood ducks.


----------



## Gamekeeper

221 in the corn


----------



## waterwolf90

Took a walk along a small creek and flooded woods to jump shoot some wood ducks this afternoon. Strange thing was, all the woodies I flushed were hanging out up in the trees. Didn't see any on the water. Managed to bag a nice drake.


----------



## NbyNW

Went out Friday and only saw three ducks and a large flock of mergansers. One drake mallard decoyed and I took it home. 
Went out today AM not expecting much, but bagged three mallards and a merganser. Saw bout 25 total in small groups plus some large flocks most were really decoy shy so not many shots taken.


----------



## goose schatt

Started out slow but finished off with a 2 man limit plus a band


----------



## pikemaster789

Let the crowds go south and hit the middle zone. Not quite as many birds as I would have liked to see but made some shots count took 7 for the weekend. No complaints.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Sorry I couldn’t fill in pics yesterday.
As the weather degraded, things got hot at Fish point.
The spitting rain and 30 mph winds brought all kinds of ducks in land.

We ended up with a three-man limit of ducks, a wildly mixed bag, and a handful of geese.

Sprig, a Can, a blue bill, blue and green wing teal. Wood ducks, and mallards!

It was mayhem.
I didn’t expect it.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Blew my morning hunt, figured the day was over. No birds for me. Came home pretty bummed that I only took one Saturday and was blanked Sunday. 

Wife looks at me and says "the day isn't over, you still got time". Permission to hunt unlocked.

Tried a new spot, ended up with two Drake mallards with my buddy collecting a hen. Not the hundred birds I blew it on in the morning. But a nice consolation prize.


----------



## General Ottsc

Our group ended up with 1 hen mallard for the day out on St. Clair. Lots of stuff flying, but all flying high. The wind made it pretty rough out there. We went airborne at least twice in a 19 ft boat. Gonna try Shiawassee this weekend and see if I have any better luck.


----------



## SteelShot

At a managed county park hunt this morning. Lots of geese flying high, lots of sky busting by other parties. 

How far do you need to lead a goose at 100 yds? I’ll let the other guys know for next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goose schatt

Gamekeeper said:


> 221 in the corn


I don’t want to ask what zone you were in, but I think I may have talked with you after the hunt...did you or the group next to you have the motor home? We didn’t fire a shot for the first 4 hrs of the hunt....then schatt hit the fan


----------



## MIfishslayer91

My brother in law and I pulled our woodie limits right after it got light on Saturday and just sat and watched as dozens of flocks of woodies dive bombed our spread for the next 20 minutes. Went back the next morning and only one lone drake came in...what the hell. So we decided to take a walk and limited on woodies jump shooting. Fun opening weekend!


----------



## Gamekeeper

goose schatt said:


> I don’t want to ask what zone you were in, but I think I may have talked with you after the hunt...did you or the group next to you have the motor home? We didn’t fire a shot for the first 4 hrs of the hunt....then schatt hit the fan


I didn’t talk to anyone.
I had to hit a restroom.
Too much Lamplighter. LOL!
Good thing and there were no tree stands involved


----------



## BumpRacerX

SteelShot said:


> At a managed county park hunt this morning. Lots of geese flying high, lots of sky busting by other parties.
> 
> How far do you need to lead a goose at 100 yds? I’ll let the other guys know for next time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends. Are you using a .270 or a Keltec bullpup?


----------



## West side shooter

Gamekeeper said:


> 221 in the corn


How is the corn?
We are heading over thurs afternoon until Sunday morning. Managers report helps but real observation is 
still the best


----------



## TNL

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 442267
> 
> 
> Victory cigars are becoming a bit common.


Her mother is going to love you. 

My couch is available for a small fee.


----------



## Highball28

West side shooter said:


> How is the corn?
> We are heading over thurs afternoon until Sunday morning. Managers report helps but real observation is
> still the best


My buddy was over there opening morning and wacked a bunch of birds in the 20s. Says corn and sorghum are both about shin high in every zone west of HQ. Lots of blinds in the 20s but he says they were already getting skittish of them by the end of the hunt.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Doob

Today brought big change out on the open water. We had been struggling to find something other than a bluebill to shoot to try and fill out a limit. We got out wish for something different today. We ended up with 10 with only one being a bluebill. We had the potpourri of waterfowl:
A hen can
3 WW scoters
a bluebill
a black duck
and 5 of these came in to our diver spread a mile off shore, we killed four




  








Woodies 10-14-19




__
The Doob


__
Oct 16, 2019








The first frost of the fall must have had them migrating from up north and fatigue made them pile into the dekes.

Another unusual happening - the last two ducks that came in together and that were added to he bag were a WW scoter and the black duck. Talk about your odd couple!!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

The Doob said:


> Today brought big change out on the open water. We had been struggling to find something other than a bluebill to shoot to try and fill out a limit. We got out wish for something different today. We ended up with 10 with only one being a bluebill. We had the potpourri of waterfowl:
> A hen can
> 3 WW scoters
> a bluebill
> a black duck
> and 5 of these came in to our diver spread a mile off shore, we killed four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodies 10-14-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> The Doob
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first frost of the fall must have had them migrating from up north and fatigue made them pile into the dekes.
> 
> Another unusual happening - the last two ducks that came in together and that were added to he bag were a WW scoter and the black duck. Talk about your odd couple!!!


Hey Doober nice job. We shot weird bags all weekend: Mallards, Black, Wood Duck, Wigeon, Shovellers, BWT, Gadwall, Canvasbacks. 3 days, same exact spot. Totally different birds all 3 days. I believe it’s a combination of full moon and the first real fall cold front/northwest wind that birds migrated on.


----------



## Pat P

Jerry Lamb said:


> Hey Doober nice job. We shot weird bags all weekend: Mallards, Black, Wood Duck, Wigeon, Shovellers, BWT, Gadwall, Canvasbacks. 3 days, same exact spot. Totally different birds all 3 days. I believe it’s a combination of full moon and the first real fall cold front/northwest wind that birds migrated on.


Thats awesome guys, sounds like some great hunts. I sat for a half hour on a small wood duck hole before work with no luck.


----------



## waterwolf90

Hunted the public marsh this morning. Fair number of ducks trading between the private shoreline and refuge. All passed me by without skipping a beat. A couple other parties each got 1 and 2 shooting opportunities.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck

Live from the U.P.
SLOOOOWWWWWW. It couldn't get any slower unless I just slept in and didn't even come out. Prolly more productive at this point. 2 high flyers made a swing over about an hour after shooting light. That's it so far. Come on birds.........


----------



## General Ottsc

Sitting out for the afternoon. Wind isn't too favourable and I have no idea what local birds are around. It's just nice to get out. Hopefully I'll get some shooting in this afternoon.

Edit: I just had 2 ladies in kayaks come by my spread. They're saying hi to the "ducks" and "hi little duck butts!" And then one lady says "they don't even look real." Then my booming voice comes out from the shore, "They're not real." Then stopped and about s**t a Twinkie as they're looking for who said that. I stand up to show myself and we all had a good laugh.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Hunting a goose pond today. Problem is the owner's wife has specifically asked that we not shoot ducks. *sob*

Half dozen mallards have already dropped in at 15 yards while I was standing in the open. First mallards I've seen while hunting this year. Stud drake woodie gave me a great shot too. 

This sucks. I really hope the geese play nice. Good steady training for the dog I guess.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

And a flock of 20 mallards wanted in. I should have hunted somewhere else. This is torture.


----------



## West side shooter

Last day of our weekend Fish Point hunt, drew 3rd from the bottom with 28 parties. Trying out blind #8 for the morning before we head home. Slamming weekend so far


----------



## BumpRacerX

Swans. Beautiful birds 100 yards away. One just peeked out.


----------



## BumpRacerX

And... someone just walked in here to look at the swans. Not sure if it was a bow hunter, someone trying to jump shoot birds or what.

Debating picking up though as I don't want an idiot to waterswat my deeks and shoot me.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Switched gears and went for the flooded timber this morning to see if the Woodies were still here. 

Starting off good so far.


----------



## flighthunter

Beautiful morning... not so much for duck weather. Connected on a double out of three that came in at first light.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nothing moving here past first light. Had a beaver swim into the blocks. That was new.


----------



## The Doob

East Side Saginaw Bay is pretty quiet. Three birds out of two small groups is all we got to show for this morning's efforts. We have caught a couple of perch out of the Duck Blind though.


----------



## NbyNW

Slow morning here. Saw a ton of hooded mergansers, only a few ducks, was cold, clear and calm.


----------



## Divers Down

Perfect conditions on Erie this morning but ducks didn’t think so. 2 Mallys


----------



## BumpRacerX

Traveled down to my hometown this afternoon to hunt the night shift on a lake that I hadn't been on in 20 years. Zero scouting other than a rough idea where Fishfighter tagged a woody a while back, and where I used to see ducks as kid.

Managed to go 1 for 1 on a hen woody that swam just out of range around the deeks to preen on the far shore. After her curiosity got the best of her, she swam back across the lake into the deeks where I collected her.

Never saw a single duck flying. 9 geese flew high overhead, no call on me to even try to turn them.


----------



## BumpRacerX

At what is turning into my Sunday afternoon spot. She's been good for seven mallards this year. Today...four have looked but passed. Still early.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Old faithful provided another couple mallards tonight. I was starting to get a little worried, because I can't hunt again until Friday afternoon at the earliest. Might even be Sunday possibly. The first four pack didn't even give me a look which never happens at this spot. I was definitely sweating the thought of a multi-day stretch off knowing that the last day I hunted was skunk soup.

FBD likes #7. I struggle putting things up on a down note.


----------



## NbyNW

Got a Sunday evening hunt in. Saw three, took all three home. 2 gwt and this beauty
















.


----------



## waxico

Another good weekend. Ended up with 17


----------



## Pat P

NbyNW said:


> Got a Sunday evening hunt in. Saw three, took all three home. 2 gwt and this beauty
> 
> 
> View attachment 448287
> View attachment 448289
> .


beauty!


----------



## UPaquariest

NbyNW said:


> Got a Sunday evening hunt in. Saw three, took all three home. 2 gwt and this beauty
> 
> 
> View attachment 448287
> View attachment 448289
> .


NbyNW, 
forgive my igonrance, what kind of duck is that?


----------



## NbyNW

UPaquariest said:


> NbyNW,
> forgive my igonrance, what kind of duck is that?


It is a black duck. My first actually, similar to a hen mallard, but darker and no white above the blues and very little to no white below.


----------



## UPaquariest

Ok, thanks got one yesterday morning, though it was a teal due to size but the colors weren't right.


----------



## NbyNW

UPaquariest said:


> Ok, thanks got one yesterday morning, though it was a teal due to size but the colors weren't right.


I might be misreading what you are saying, but a black duck is very similarly sized to a mallard, not the size of a teal.


----------



## ice ghost

Sometimes larger than mallards.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

For size comparison from left to right:







mallard (which would be about the same size as a black duck), two shovelers, a widgeon, and two teal. Teal are about a quarter of the size of mallards.


----------

